# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## Suuzje

Ik stel een leven voor zonder ziekten..

Hoi ik ben Sandra. Ik ben 54 jaar, heb twee dochters, een man en een poes; dikkie. Mijn heb gewerkt in de verpleging, maar door rugklachten zit ik nu al een half jaartje thuis. Gaat gelukkig wel beter. Ik mankeer geen ernstige dingen. Ik volg dit forum al een tijdje en nu toch een account aangemaakt aangezien ik mij momenteel een beetje verveel. Ik heb wel veel zieke mensen om mij heen gehad dus ben toch wel een beetje ervaren. Ik heb zelf nog wat vragen en hoop ook zelf iets positiefs of enige richting te kunnen bieden voor anderen met mijn bijdragen.

----------

